# Why should I buy a bigger jetter?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Need some help here. For the longest time I wanted to buy/build a bigger jetter. I need help justifing the purchase. The biggest I deal with is 4"....might see 6" at the street. My thought is I need to buy a tool when I can't do a job because my current setup isn't sufficent. As of right now, there hasn't been a drain job I couldn't do with my 13hp jetter. Looking at my records, my shortest jetting job was 1 hour, longest was 3.25 hours and that was back in early 2011. Since then, I've been averaging 1.75 hours per job. Farthest length out was at 153 which was a 2 hour job. 


Why I should keep my current setup:

-I'm TM so I have no incentive to do the job faster. The jetting does get sold as TM.
-This will allow me to get bigger work...which I do not have.
-small light and compact. Easy to get on and off the van.
-The pump itself is a 1k cat pump and strong. Engine starts on the first pull.
-paid off. 
-no work being turned down because my setup isn't big enough.
-It would be awhile before I made any profit at all with a bigger jetter.

Why I need a bigger jetter:

-my current setup doesn't allow for a warthog but I do have a foward cutting root nozzle.
-I have the money for it but I don't know what will happen tomorrow.
-I could run a warthog if I needed it.
-I got a big severance for leaving the military and need some deductions to drop my taxable income down....who knows what next year will bring.
-I do have the space for it.

What did I miss? What was your experience when you upsized your jetter? Positive, negative? Regret getting the bigger jetter or not doing it sooner? Thanks.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I can't say anything for the jetter but if your records are up to date or close a trip to your CPA is in order. If you are a sole proprietor there are a lot of places to put your money for tax purposes and there will be no regrets.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> -no work being turned down because my setup isn't big enough.
> -It would be awhile before I made any profit at all with a bigger jetter.



That says it all there.

There must be something you really NEED that would be revenue generating right off?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I think my uncle's was tax exempt. It was a pretty good while ago but depending on your circumstances you may or may not be tax exempt. My uncle has since past so I cannot ask him.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We have 2 30gpm X 3K's and 1 65gpm beast. we charge a 2 hr min and a 2 man crew per hr plus a little. We do more private mains and small cities with them. 

In AZ we had Harbins 14GPM for private mains and greasy restaurant lines. It worked great their we charged 2 hr min +.

If you can find the work they are $ makers if not... not so much. With the trailer jetters you need 2 men unless your at the hole or have a remote.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MarkToo said:


> That says it all there.
> 
> There must be something you really NEED that would be revenue generating right off?


Only thing I can think of is advertising. I have everything else...all paid off. Hmmm....maybe this should be another thread.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

If you *want* one but don't *need* one, do your research and keep an eye out. One will pop up anywhere from 1 week to 2 years and be a deal. If you have $ on hand and patience good things happen.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I think you should go smaller not bigger, get a blowbag and some 1/2" garden hose, duct tape and a duct rodder, you will be the (GREEN Jetter guy) no carbon foot print.
Or buy that 27hp you want and get it done!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

You might not be passing up jetting jobs, but are you busy enough that you are passing any service calls whatsoever? If so, how many? By shaving an hour or half an hour off of a typical jet job, could you squeeze in another call for the day?

Not sayin', just sayin'.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> You might not be passing up jetting jobs, but are you busy enough that you are passing any service calls whatsoever? If so, how many? By shaving an hour or half an hour off of a typical jet job, could you squeeze in another call for the day?
> 
> Not sayin', just sayin'.


good point....and that has happened. let me think some.


----------

